# Trim tabs on lund pro v



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Seeing the talk about someone wanting trim tabs on their fishmaster got me thinking about adding some to my pro v 2025. Anyone here run them on a pro v currently or in the past?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to my knowledge. I have a 2025 and can't imagine where or when I would need them


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. There have been a few times ive wondered but wasnt sure if it would make a diff or not


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Nate167 said:


> Thanks for the reply. There have been a few times ive wondered but wasnt sure if it would make a diff or not


I have them on my 219 glass pro V and I won’t have another boat without them again; they are not on the boat to fix a problem they just make the ride better. Was on Erie all last week and my passengers commented on the ride the boat rides smoother and faster in the waves ,take a ride in boat that has them and you will get a set.Paul


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Uncle Paul said:


> I have them on my 219 glass pro V and I won’t have another boat without them again; they are not on the boat to fix a problem they just make the ride better. Was on Erie all last week and my passengers commented on the ride the boat rides smoother and faster in the waves ,take a ride in boat that has them and you will get a set.Paul


That is my interest in them for a smoother ride on erie. Other than the starcraft thread never thought of them on a aluminum boat only seen them on glass boats


----------



## muzzy123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Uncle Paul said:


> I have them on my 219 glass pro V and I won’t have another boat without them again; they are not on the boat to fix a problem they just make the ride better. Was on Erie all last week and my passengers commented on the ride the boat rides smoother and faster in the waves ,take a ride in boat that has them and you will get a set.Paul


Exactly what he said. I didn't need them on my boat but it was definately the best addition to my boat and I now have it exactly how I want it. I also have not seen any on a lund but that doesn't mean that a lund would not benefit from them, IMHO.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a 2014 - 19' Targa with 102" beam. Absolutely the best $100 I've spent. Rides a bunch better, more responsive planing the boat and I can stay on plane at 12 mph when searching for fish. At Erie it helps cut through chop and get out of the hole better in the rollers. Like Uncle Paul said, I won't have another boat without them!

I didn't go electric, just hydraulic "smart tabs." The 80lbs should work well for your boat and they installed in about 20 minutes per side.

http://nauticusinc.com/
Smart Tab SX


----------

